# Snow Chickens



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

No Mom, we don't care that there's so to play in now please close the door.


----------



## auschicken (Nov 7, 2013)

Too cute! Haha they don't like the snow??


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

My flock dislikes the snow as well. I'm sure it's not pleasant on the feet. I spread straw and hay around so they can wall around and get off the cold snow.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

My RIR doesn't like snow. She flies across the whole yard and touches down and bounces up when she runs out of lift.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Four of my nine will come out for awhile. Three of them being the barred rocks and the other my australorp. Tillie doesn't care what the weather, just so long as she can hang out with you. She's a sweetie.


----------



## chickett (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha, my chickens hate the snow. But the ducks are lovin' it!


----------



## auschicken (Nov 7, 2013)

My chickens wouldn't know what snow is haha.


----------

